# Bandsaw Suggestions



## Tom Smart (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been saving my nickels (pennies don't do it any longer) for quite some time for a new bandsaw. I'm currently using an older 14" Delta with a 3/4 hp motor. And much like Tim The Toolman I find I need more power. I do some flat work but mostly will be cutting bowl blanks, etc. so the resaw capacity is a consideration. I am looking at the Jet 3 hp 14" (http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/jwbs-14sf-3-14-steel-frame-bandsaw-3hp-1ph/714550) and the Laguna 14" SUV (http://www.lagunatools.com/bandsaws/bandsaw-lt14suv). 

Anyone using these and have thoughts/suggestions, good things, not so good? Jet will be on sale very soon at 15% off so I'm getting anxious to force myself into a decision. 

Anything else in the 14" size I should consider?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 4, 2016)

Why 14 inch? for those prices you could go with bigger wheels, like a 17" grizzly. But between those 2 I would pick the Laguna, Jet bandsaws are overpriced IMO, and 3hp is overkill on a 14 " bandsaw. and the Laguna has ceramic guides, which I love...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have an 18" jet- I like it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have an 18" jet- I like it.


I bet you didn't buy it retail though lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd put a lot of consideration in to the Rikon 10-325. It's a heck of a saw for the price. Not sure on the power of the SUV, but I know it's not going to have the same power as the JET you're looking at. Same 5 year warranty as JET though, and excellent customer service. I can't complain about my saw at all. Love it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I bet you didn't buy it retail though lol



 No I did not- They are way to spendy for me new- and why you can buy them a couple years old for Much less then half the money- hardly used..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2016)

Good suggestion to not limit yourself to a 14 inch bandsaw. I have a 16 inch Jet, and am glad I have the extra capacity. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you have the patience look at craigslist every day. Make sure your search includes band saw and bandsaw. Both searches will get different hits. There was a 17" 2hp Grizz here with blades and wheels for $450 last week. almost new. obviously some one needed to sell. I was tempted but I already have 2.....


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> No I did not- They are way to spendy for me new- and why you can buy them a couple years old for Much less then half the money- hardly used..



And if it comes out of your shop it's got plenty of dusty seasoning. Or is that just your lathe?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2016)

I would also look at the larger Grizzlies, they are a lot of saw for the money and parts won't be a problem. Rikons are very good as well and as mentioned their customer service is excellent. I do like the laguna saws and if I was in the market for a new saw these are the three I would be looking at. But for now I think I will just upgrade the motor in my Delta 14 to a 1 1/2 hp and be done. It works pretty good with the underpowered 3/4 hp so I imagine I would be happy with the upgeade. My delta is in amazing condition for its age and it is a cabinet stand style with a riser. It has handled anything that I have thrown at it so far. Good sharp blades and tuning are key. So I'm happy with it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input folks. Looking at larger 14" is an option, but floor space is at a premium and I'd like to keep the footprint close to what I have now. I looked hard at the Rikon 10-325 when Woodcraft had them with a $300 discount (they may still). No denying that's a great price but at the time I decided against it (don't recall why). I do keep an eye on Craigslist, that's where I got the Delta, and most of my other machines. Just haven't seen a good option around here for several months and I keep expanding my search circle. 

The woodworking show will be in Baltimore this weekend and I think I'll hike up there to see if any vendors might have a show special. Maybe at least be able to touch something that I can only see online now.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2016)

If you can swing it a new saw is a nice way to go but you could always consider an upgrade to your current saw. I'm running an older Rockwell 14 inch saw (Probably almost identical to yours) and adding a riser block and upgrading the motor is one option and not too hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

Colin, thanks, I've got the riser block, but still have the 3/4 hp motor. I've managed to pop the internal fuse several times lately cutting wet bowl blanks. It has been a good saw for me, but for some reason it always fights me when I change the blade. Probably operator error, but I'm chalkin' it up to another reason to upgrade.


----------



## paarker (Jan 5, 2016)

I have the grizzly 0457 and have zero complaints with it. It comes with a 2 hp motor and 10 1/2 inches of resaw capacity. I once resawed a 10 inch peice of walnut with no trouble. Just another saw to look at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Colin, thanks, I've got the riser block, but still have the 3/4 hp motor. I've managed to pop the internal fuse several times lately cutting wet bowl blanks. It has been a good saw for me, but for some reason it always fights me when I change the blade. Probably operator error, but I'm chalkin' it up to another reason to upgrade.



If you do buy a new saw and move that one down the road I'd be interested in buying the riser block from it  I had to change my motor out a couple years ago and put a 2HP in mine.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

OK,, Colin, I'll keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 6, 2016)

I think I should be making a trip this afternoon, presuming it works and is in good shape:

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5389904372.html







$150.00

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I think I should be making a trip this afternoon, presuming it works and is in good shape:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5389904372.html
> 
> ...



For that price I'd probably call in sick at work

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I think I should be making a trip this afternoon, presuming it works and is in good shape:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5389904372.html
> 
> $150.00



I hope you're already on your way... If I was within a few hours of it, I certainly would be...


----------



## kweinert (Jan 6, 2016)

Working from home today - waiting to hear back an address.

If all goes well shortly I'll have a 1980s 14" bandsaw for sale . . . Shop space (and wife :) won't let me keep two of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd be blowing that guys phone up. If you wait someone will beat you to it. I play the craigslist game a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Right place at the right time @kweinert . Hasn't happened around here for about 11 years.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 6, 2016)

The only contact point he has is the CL email otherwise i would certainly be on the phone.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

My experience with CL in a situation like that where the price is way low is someone already emaild and said "I will pay $250 just call me as 555-5555 and I'll bring the cash right over." Someone who watches CL as supplemental income and knows how to play the game.

Might not have happned but dont be surprised if its already gone and reappears in a month for $500 or more.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

kweinert said:


> The only contact point he has is the CL email otherwise i would certainly be on the phone.


Copy and paste email addy to your email and be sure to add the word bandsaw in the subject line. Include your phone number. But at this time it is probably already gone.


----------

